# NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

I am tired of all the STUPID IDIOTS that keep on saying T.J. is TOO short and that he doesnt have a JUMP SHOT!!!!! WELL lets look at what he can do:

1)LEAD A TEAM!

2)LEAD A TEAM TO VICTORY!

3) Break down any defender!

4) Create his OWN shot!

5) Help create shots for others!

6)Make good decisions under pressure!

7)Let the game come to him!

8) PASS THE BALL!

9) PASS THE BALL with ACCURACY!

10) Hit free throws

11) Steal the Ball (2 steals a game)

12) Not turn the ball over (2-1 A/T)

13)Out run anyone on the court

13)Read a defense perfectly on the break

AND the list goes on!!!!.......


You know what??! I know a point guard that doesnt have a good jump shot and NEVER has had a good jump shot BUT he can do all of the things on the list above! You might have heard of him; his name is Jason Kidd.

Let all the haters of T.J. reply to that!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NO MORE NICK COLLISON hating!!!!


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bbendone</b>!
> I am tired of all the STUPID IDIOTS that keep on saying T.J. is TOO short and that he doesnt have a JUMP SHOT!!!!! WELL lets look at what he can do:
> 
> 1)LEAD A TEAM!
> ...


And you dislike Collison?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Nobody is saying TJ Ford can't play, he's just really small (5'9)


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bbendone</b>!
> I am tired of all the STUPID IDIOTS that keep on saying T.J. is TOO short and that he doesnt have a JUMP SHOT!!!!! WELL lets look at what he can do:
> 
> 1)LEAD A TEAM!
> ...


J-Kidd is also 6'4", not 5'9". do not try comparing TJ to Kidd, you only make yourself look silly.

it's not just that he can't shoot, it's the combo of not having a shot and being undersized. that's a lethal combo in the nba. tj ford is gonna make someone a very nice backup pg someday.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The real question is, can TJ win in the NBA? My personal opinion is that he is going to have to really work hard to show me that he is capable of being all the things that you listed.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

T.J. Ford = Travis Best


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> J-Kidd is also 6'4", not 5'9". do not try comparing TJ to Kidd, you only make yourself look silly.
> ...


I agree TJ Ford will not be "amazing" hes gonna be average... he just doesnt have the jumper .. but his passing is mint


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

*Don't bet against TJ.*

TJ is not 5'9" he is 5'11". At least 5'10.5". I think his mental toughness will set him apart. When you consider what he did for Texas, it's clear that he will be an impact player wherevever he goes. I'd say he's got a 25% chance of being a bust. We'll see.


----------



## DallasBaller (May 15, 2003)

T.J. Ford is the best point guard in the draft period. Everybody thought Iverson was too short. Yall act like T.J. just can't shoot at all. He is probably working on that right now and shooting better isn't hard to overcome. Read his strengths and weakness under his draft profile. Hell, Iverson couldn't shoot at the start of his NBA career.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Iverson was an unstopable scorer, Ford isn't.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> J-Kidd is also 6'4", not 5'9". do not try comparing TJ to Kidd, you only make yourself look silly.
> ...



Tell me how PHXSPORTS4LIFE is wrong by comparing T.J. to Jason Kidd? That is the best comparision yet. Either him or Andre Miller. Players do not have to have the same type of body to have similar games bro. They both run point gaurd with uncanny court vision. Every one talks about potential on this site except when it comes to T.J. Last time i checked T.J. had loads of it. Including the ability to hit jumpers. His heart alone will make him special in the league. If Earl Boykins can hit shots in the league using his quickness at 5'5" then teams are going to be in a world of hurt once this college sophmore grows into his man sized game.


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Iverson was an unstopable scorer, Ford isn't.


Iverson didnt PASS the ball coming out of college, and I didnt see anybody stopping T.J.??????


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bbendone</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson didnt PASS the ball coming out of college, and I didnt see anybody stopping T.J.??????


Well i did since he has no outside shot if teams play zone they can easily stop him in the NBA.


----------



## krayziebone (May 25, 2003)

I think T.J is like Jason Terry (not as good a shooter) but with real point guard skills. He always finds the open man, beats defenders with his amazing quickness to drive in and kick it out, is a very good free throw shooter, makes everyone around him better (like Kidd) and is a pure floor general. The only real knock on him is his shot and size. He can work to improve his shot and if Earl Boykins can make it as a solid player in the NBA there is absolutely no reason why T.J cant be a great player in this league.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Iverson was an unstopable scorer, Ford isn't.


i think if ford wanted to be an unstoppable scorer, he could be. but that is just my opinion that will never be proven. that just isn't how ford plays the game. he probably focuses too much on setting up teammates. but he can get past any defender and create fouls or layups.

and ford is 5'11. that is short. but he has a 40 inch vertical that helps make up for his height. ford is an amazing athlete. and even though he is small, he is still a very good rebounding guard.

if i had to make a comparison for ford, it would be a pass first iverson.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> J-Kidd is also 6'4", not 5'9". do not try comparing TJ to Kidd, you only make yourself look silly.
> ...


If someone plays similar to another player, how tall he is isn't a factor. 

How a player is playing is one thing his height and weight is another...

But either way i'm tired of the TJ hatin' too. Watch the kid play... you'll see.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> If someone plays similar to another player, how tall he is isn't a factor.
> ...


How do you explain the fact that one of Kidd's best abilities is being able to grad a REBOUND HIMSELF and start the break before the defence is able to get set. At 5'11 TJ will NOT be able to rebound as effectively as Jason Kidd. How can you say that both of these players both are similar? I think it is just b/c Kidd is the top PG in the NBA and TJ is the top PG in collage.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Add me to the list of people who think the Kidd comparision is completely off base.

Kidd is proven as an unbelievable rebounder - he puts ups small forward numbers in the NBA; Ford is a good rebounder for a college point guard.

Kidd is an excellent 3-point shooter from the NBA arc, against NBA defenders; Ford can barely hit a NCAA trey.

I posted stats before showing that Brevin Knight (who was 16th overall in 97) had almost identical stats to TJ Ford. Except Knight was a BETTER 3-point shooter in college!

You CAN compare Ford to Andre Miller. You can compare him to Earl Boykins and Mugsy too, if you want. I don't think that qualifies him for a top 5 pick, or even the top PG in the draft.

Some GM is gonna take him high though. He will then justify the pick by playing him enough that he may make the all-rookie team. His career will then see his time dwindle. He will make a great backup PG, though.


----------



## adogg77 (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm really tired of people saying that T.J is to small to play PG if I remeber right Isiah Thomas, Calvin Murphy, Dave Bing, John Stockton, Nate Archibald, were not taller than Jason Kidd but were just as good if not better. And to talk about how poor a shooter he is. Is ridiculous if you ask any coach the one thing you can teach a player is how to shoot.


----------



## jbplaya (Aug 16, 2002)

Jason Kidd is in no way shape or form an excellent 3-point shooter. Also, no way in hell is Ford anywhere close to 5'9". Probably 6'-6'1". I think somebody made a post here yesterday how he measured 5'11" WITHOUT shoes, and you know NBA measurements are with shoes. Tell me how Lebron can be considered a prospect with limitless potential while some people look at TJ like he will never ever develop a consistent jumper. I think TJ is a far better shooter than Lebron is now, and will only get better. Tj's like the pure point guard version of Iverson, whereas he will not overpower you physically, but speedwise will burn you. No one can keep that boy from getting inside the lane, even though everybody and their mama knows he's not a strong outside shooter yet. Tj will be a perennial All-Star and quite possibly a Hall of Famer. He has the potential to be that good. Out.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

The level of hatred in this thread is nothing short of hilarious.

First of all, he measured in at the workouts at 6'0 3/4. He was 5'11 at Texas, and that was without shoes... with shoes, he was almost 6'1. 5'9? nice try.

Can't shoot? *yawn* There have been multiple documented reports that Ford has "blown away" teams with his shooting in workouts. Ford's shooting was vastly underrated in college. He can hit the shots. However, he was reluctant to take that many open shots because he's a pass-first player. But with the ball in his hands so often, he had to take 2-3 bad shots a game (shot clock running down) that greatly affected his percentage cause he didn't take a great number of other shots to offset it.

Can't handle the zone? *yawn* What do you think most teams do in college basketball? I realize that college basketball isn't the NBA, but that Syracuse zone is TOUGH... and TJ had one of his better games of the season. TJ's too quick for anyone... he'll be able to split the seams.

And Ford's a *terrific* foul shooter, and he's great at using his quickness to get inside and draw fouls. He's fearless, and willing to take the contact to get to the line. He's Travis Best? He's Earl Boykins? hahahahahaha. You think those guys would tear apart the NCAA and win every conceivable player of the year award?

Believe it or not, ever so often in basketball, there is a player whose intangibles override his physical size. TJ Ford is that player. He's one of the smartest players I've ever seen. He's the quickest player I've ever seen. He's a winner. He's hit dozens of clutch shots. He has a tremendous desire to improve. He's a true leader. He's relentless, fearless, and willing to do whatever it takes to get his team the win.

Looking at the stats to try and determine TJ Ford's value is nothing short of ridiculous. His value to an NBA team goes far and beyond what shows up in the box score. All it takes is watching the guy play, instead of going by some stupid scouting report, to realize what a true find this guy is.

He'll be Rookie of the Year next year, and one of the top PG's in the game after 2-3 years. A lot of people here will be eating crow...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

You tell 'em Cat.

Just wait untill the haters read it though. They'll find something to argue and talk sh!t about.

But all I can say is you'll see.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!*

Most of these TJ detractors are pretty off-base on fundamental issues dealing with him

1) He's alot closer to 6 feet than 5'9 and even if he were 5'9 that would only put him a 3 or 4 inches under the average PG. The greatest PG argueably of the 70's, 80's and 90's (Archibald, Thomas, and Stockton) shared this same disadvantage. They used their extreme quickness to produce offensively and defensively as TJ will. I bet they also didn't have a 40 inch verticle to soften the blow of being "short"

2) Size really isn't extremely important at the PG position as in others. We've seen Bogues and Boykins succed becauseas a perimeter player you aren't asked to rebound, defend the post, or block shots...tasks that do require height in most cases. How many PG in the leauge have a post game? 3, 4, 5? Detractors may argue that guys will be able to shoot over him b/c he's small, but that 40 inch vert will help that too.

3. Others say that opposing teams will be able to implement the zone to stop TJ because he can't shoot, but there fundamental problems with that arguement. First, he isn't a major scorer so it is unlikely that a team will change their whole defensive gameplan for a secondary option, but if we assume they will having them change there whole defensive mindset is a victory in itself and that option will only feed into his pentrate and kick game which is very effective. 

I guess I was going to make some other points but they've already been established (ie: he can learn how to be effective shooter and being a explosive perimeter shot isnt a prequisite for being a great PG.....in other words I think TJ Ford will be extremely better than a backup PG.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Cat</b>!
> 
> Believe it or not, ever so often in basketball, there is a player whose intangibles override his physical size. TJ Ford is that player. He's one of the smartest players I've ever seen. He's the quickest player I've ever seen. He's a winner. He's hit dozens of clutch shots. He has a tremendous desire to improve. He's a true leader. He's relentless, fearless, and willing to do whatever it takes to get his team the win.


co-sign


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> If someone plays similar to another player, how tall he is isn't a factor.
> ...


i have watched him play. a lot. what i see? a kid with extreme quicks. a nice handle. plays ahead of his team a lot (happened with iverson a lot in college also). too short. doesn't finish at the rim. gets lost in traffic. erratic jump shot. backup pg.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adogg77</b>!
> I'm really tired of people saying that T.J is to small to play PG if I remeber right Isiah Thomas, Calvin Murphy, Dave Bing, John Stockton, Nate Archibald, were not taller than Jason Kidd but were just as good if not better. And to talk about how poor a shooter he is. Is ridiculous if you ask any coach the one thing you can teach a player is how to shoot.


yeah, but you don't spend a top 10 pick on a player hoping that you can teach him something. unless he's coming from high school.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, but you don't spend a top 10 pick on a player hoping that you can teach him something. unless he's coming from high school.


Your going to teach a top 2 pick, a top 20 pick, and a top 200 a lot. I don't see anybody in this draft that is nearly flawless and won't benefit from NBA-level teaching. Do you?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: NO MORE T.J. FORD Hating!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> i have watched him play. a lot. what i see? a kid with extreme quicks. a nice handle. plays ahead of his team a lot (happened with iverson a lot in college also). too short. doesn't finish at the rim. gets lost in traffic. erratic jump shot. backup pg.


doesn't finish at the rim? is that because he is too busy passing the ball to a wide open teammate for a lay up or dunk to actually score the points himself?

and whoever said he can't be compared to kidd because kidd is a good rebounder must not realize that ford is also a good rebounder. he should be one of the top rebounding pgs in the league.


----------



## koolkeith_01 (Jun 14, 2003)

for tj's work out for the raps he measured 6 and 1/2 inches with shoes.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Cat</b>!
> The level of hatred in this thread is nothing short of hilarious.
> 
> First of all, he measured in at the workouts at 6'0 3/4. He was 5'11 at Texas, and that was without shoes... with shoes, he was almost 6'1. 5'9? nice try.
> ...


Yup...I agree completely

All these reports of him being 5'9 is insane....He's at least 6'0" in shoes and has a 40" vert, that rules out most height disadvantages. Factor in the mad speed and his great dish, and you have a great PG.


----------



## beefdog (May 7, 2003)

*Kidd Comparison*

Are you kidding me saying he cannot rebound as good as J.Kidd becuase he is shorter. How many rebounds does Kidd get because he is taller than someone, besides few to none at all. He gets the boards because he is in the right place at the right time, Not saying it is luck, it is court awareness. That is the same thing I see in TJ, and that is something you cant teach. Anyone can learn to shoot a J, try teaching someone how to think and see the court and pass on a dime, not to mention teach them how to outrun people, have fun with that, tell me how it works out. I would rather have someone who couldnt shoot a J super consitantly. 
Oh wait, why is Iverson playing a two guard and TJ playing the point, (I know AI was a point in college) becuase AI wants to score, is an amazing scorer, TJ wants to set up other people first, score second. Having a point guard like that is a true asset, especailly cause he hits free shots and can fun past the defence and get a foul.

I hope he slips to and the Bucks take him at Number 8, that is if Lampe is taken. TJ being mentored by the Glove and Cassell, that would be sweet. Sam would teach him to shoot, no problem.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, but you don't spend a top 10 pick on a player hoping that you can teach him something. unless he's coming from high school.


TJ is only 20. Thats damn young. If you don't have hope that players over 18 can't improve their games why even have a draft?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I personally has high expectations and hopes of TJ... He's gonna succeed in the L IMO.....

Hope he won't disappoint..


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I like TJ Ford alot. I just happen to know he's not worth a lottery pick...

jbplaya:


> Jason Kidd is in no way shape or form an excellent 3-point shooter.


Kidd, 6-4, NBA trey, 2003 1.51 treys/game .341 pct. 

Ford, 5-10, minitrey, 2003 0.5 treys/game .265 pct

backup PG

So how tall you are depends on what shoes you wear?

I wonder what shoes TJ wore when he measured 6' ?:whatever:


----------



## JohnnyBulls (Nov 24, 2002)

*He's a scrub*

Any team that is stupid enough to draft TJ Ford, even in the second round, deserves to lose. This guy is not an NBA player. He's a good college player, and that's it. He's not worthy to be drafted at all. He's just too small and lacks the skills. Biggest bust of the draft.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> TJ is only 20. Thats damn young. If you don't have hope that players over 18 can't improve their games why even have a draft?


big difference between a player that's coming out of high school and one that's had two years of ncaa coaching. if a player can't shoot coming outta college there is a good likelihood that something in his mechanics or head can't be straightened out at the pro level. now i'm not saying that's a rule, but it is a trend. and i'm not saying that tj is gonna be a bust, i just don't seem him ever becoming a premier pg. i could see him being a damon stoudamire (not in game, so much, but in his career path). he'll go to a bad team where he can be a leader and jack up a lot of shots. he'll have good stats (ala damon on the raptors). maybe even an all-star, but if he's ever on a team that considers itself a contender he just won't cut the mustard (ala damon on the blazers).


----------



## jbplaya (Aug 16, 2002)

The Mad Viking:


> Kidd, 6-4, NBA trey, 2003 1.51 treys/game .341 pct


You just proved my point right there. 34% shooting behind the arc is decent, but in no ways is excellent, which in my terms and I think everyone else's, means top-notch.



> So how tall you are depends on what shoes you wear?


Okay, if you want to put it in blunt terms like that, then yes. As I've said before and what is widely known and excepted is the NBA measures players in their sneakers to use as their listed height. So the posted heights of Shaq, Kobe, Jordan, Iverson, whoever, is them in their sneakers. Think about it, nobody plays barefoot in the NBA, so why in the hell would players heights be listed barefoot?????? It's pretty much accepted that the average basketball sneaker gives you an inch to an inch and a half of added height, so it's no big deal if everyone in the NBA got measured like that and accepts it. 

If you have any more questions or concerns about my argument, by all means feel free to post. Laters.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

TJ hating ain't worth it guys! your just gonna look bad in the future! Sure, he never shot well in his freshman year, but really improved for his soph year. He's a gym rat, and he'll keep working on that shot. 

TJ is just one of those players that will succeed where ever he goes, no matter what level. AI is 6 inches shorter than anyone who is guarding him, and he succeeds. I truly believe that TJ will be the same way, no matter his height. His speed and court vision are just too good for him not too.


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

I am proud to see my post is STILL GOING STRONG!!! NO MORE T.J. FORD hating!!!! I have never seen so many people make up LIES and FALLACIES to ridicule a player just because he isn't 7-5!!!!!!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Tj Ford is OVERRATED..And i dont care what anyone says..He isnt really even that fast in his worked outs he got out ran by alot of people he was like 5 other people that had better times then him..He also he didnt do one rep of 185 pounds..he does got some hops i will give him that..His passin is overrated too..Come on now he got like 7 as per game in college but he was also on a decent team that could get the ball..In the NBA he will be the shortest guy on the court and his pass wont be that good..He cant shoot for anything..So TJ Ford=T.Best..He is a AVG pg..But he isnt gonna be a NBA superstar PG like alot of people might think..


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Tj Ford is OVERRATED..And i dont care what anyone says..He isnt really even that fast in his worked outs he got out ran by alot of people he was like 5 other people that had better times then him..He also he didnt do one rep of 185 pounds..he does got some hops i will give him that..His passin is overrated too..Come on now he got like 7 as per game in college but he was also on a decent team that could get the ball..In the NBA he will be the shortest guy on the court and his pass wont be that good..He cant shoot for anything..So TJ Ford=T.Best..He is a AVG pg..But he isnt gonna be a NBA superstar PG like alot of people might think..


speed is something that you can't really measure in practice or workouts. anyone who runs track knows that their times improve by a lot when they are in an actual race instead of just in practice. i play soccer. normally i'm pretty slow when it comes to sprinting. but in a soccer game, if someone gets past me(i play defense), i will and do catch up to them unless they are insanely fast. it just how competition works.

and ford may really be slower than those other guys. i can't tell you absolutely who is faster. but ford sure does look fast on the court and his quickness can't be questioned.

strength also is something that these workouts can't accurately measure. when do you have to bench press in basketball? it is really more about your leg strength and position than how much you can bench. upper body strength doesn't matter nearly as much as lower body strength especially for a pg.

and his passing is not overrated. he averaged 7 assists a game. but if you watched the games, he could have easily been in double digits. he had a pretty good team around him, but they definately had some trouble finishing at the rim some and catching passes. thomas probably wasted at least 2-3 good passes a game with a missed shot or catch. so these lessened his assist numbers.



> Any team that is stupid enough to draft TJ Ford, even in the second round, deserves to lose. This guy is not an NBA player. He's a good college player, and that's it. He's not worthy to be drafted at all. He's just too small and lacks the skills. Biggest bust of the draft.


are there any reasons as to why he can only succeed in college and not in the pro? lacks skills? this makes me think that you have never seen him play. too small? he is 6 feet tall. that really isn't small for a point guard. he be 1-2 inches shorter than the average pg but that really will make no difference. could you at least support you arguement with something.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I like TJ Ford alot. I just happen to know he's not worth a lottery pick...
> 
> jbplaya:
> ...


Jason Kidd also shot 27 percent from three-point range when he was a rookie. Somehow he improved his shot... but yes, I'm sure it's impossible for TJ to do the same. 

Also, PHXSPORTS, you sound like you've never seen TJ Ford play a game in your entire life. I don't know if you have or haven't, but "jacking up shots" would probably make Ford look worse, not better. TJ's game is making the people around him better, and he would look much better on a better team who had the players to finish when he set them up.

The same goes for four-season. Strength means next to nothing for an NBA point guard. These aren't players that are playing in the post, or using their muscle to create shots. Are there a few rare opportunities wher other point guards will try and post up, and a slight difference in strength could mean a basket? Possibly. But those opportunities are few and far between, and certainly shouldn't dictate how you draft.

Strength in the weight room is necessary to evaluate big men, but it means next to nothing with point guards. Also, like rocketeer said, speed with the basketball is *completely* different. There are a lot of guys as fast as Jason Kidd in the league. But how many of them can be as fast while handling the ball, and make difficult decisions on the run? Not many.

Oh, and whoever said TJ can't finish at the rim, or gets lost in traffic... I have some game tapes you need to watch. Those are two things he excels at.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Cat</b>!
> 
> 
> Also, PHXSPORTS, you sound like you've never seen TJ Ford play a game in your entire life. I don't know if you have or haven't, but "jacking up shots" would probably make Ford look worse, not better. TJ's game is making the people around him better, and he would look much better on a better team who had the players to finish when he set them up.
> ...


well, let's see, i probably watched somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 Texas games this past year (for some reason most of my friends are Texas-Exes). i've seen tj play a ton. and i'm not saying that shooting more will make him look better, i'm saying having the ability to run a poor team will allow him more court time and the freedom to put up better numbers than he would put up on a bad team (you really didn't pay attention to my damon stoudamire comparison, did you?).

and it was ME that commented that he doesn't finish well at the rim. yes, he has excellent jumping ability, but when you're as slight as he is, and you're a bit erratic with the ball (as far as the basket is concerned - i concede that he's an excellent ballhandler), you end up with a lot of missed layups in traffic. re-watch your own tapes and take off your tj-loving glasses to see the truth, finishing at the rim is not one of tj's strong points. it's a weakness.

i'm not hatin' on him. i think he's fine young man who was an excellent leader on the college level. i think he'll have a good pro career also. but i think he'll be most valuable as a backup point. i have no reason to downgrade him, just callin' it as i see it. a lot of you post as if you have some vested interest either in him or against him, i have no interest other than as a college and pro basketball fanatic.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

Yes, I paid attention to it, but I don't think it's applicable. Stoudamire is a very rare case. When he was traded, he went to a team with more depth than any other in the NBA. In fact, Portland utilizes him as a SG as much as they do a PG - they have Pippen setting up a lot of the offensive sets.

Now, I don't think he could put up the numbers he once did because he seems to have lost some of the quickness he used to have in his earlier seasons. But I don't think his dropoff in assists and points was directly tied to playing tougher competition; a lot of it had to do with Portland's extreme depth, and the presence of Scottie Pippen.

I'll agree to disagree with the rest of your post - I thought he was one of the better finishers in college basketball when he got to the rim. Even if he didn't get the basket, he knows how to draw the contact and get to the line, where he's almost automatic. We'll see what happens in a few months.


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

I JUST CANT WAIT TILL TJ Ford starts playin!!!!!


AND all the haters can sit there with there mouths hanging open like this:jawdrop:


----------

